# Gray, ME - any used 14' or 16' Eblings out there for sale?



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

any used 14' or 16' Eblings out there for sale?


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/d/lockport-ebling-back-plow/7183216986.html


----------

